# Pickling lime-cleaning it off the sink



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

How do I get the darn stuff off the sink and glass that I'm using to make these pickles ? I thought I could run it through the dishwasher but I was incorrect. It came out all caked on like no water even hit it !


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Around here if one does not get their canning supplies in advance of garden's coming in, one does not get them.

In April I could not find lids, (have plenty of bands) sooooooo, found lots of Mainstay lids at Walmart, bought them, WHAT A MESS YESTERDAY.

Had 3 canners full, let them cool and16 out of 21 quarts had warped and buckled lids. Needless to say Daughter and I were a bit hot.

Took the two boxes of lids opened back along with the warped ones and the 4 remaining boxes back to Wallyfart this am and told them to give me my money back and send these back to China.

Went right down the road to the Dollar Store and got 12 boxes of Golden Harvest lids.

So if ever in doubt, DO NOT BUY MAINSTAY LIDS.

Thanks for listening.

Nancy


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Vinegar....James


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Worked like a charm. Thanks !


----------



## 36376 (Jan 24, 2009)

I had the same problem this evening. I had to rinse the lime off of the cukes. Will try the vinegar in the morning.


----------

